# 2009 AGA Aquascaping contest



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

For medium size tanks

First place
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009...vol=2&id=97









second place
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009...ol=2&id=103









third place
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009...vol=2&id=35


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Holy sh*t those are some amazing tanks

I would have gave the second place one first place though... That tank would be awesome with a geryi or a manny in it


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

WOW. all three of those tanks are stuningly beautiful







very very jealous


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice indeed as all tanks are absouletly gorgeous and must have took quite a bit of work to manicure and get to this condition. Nice thread and congrats to the winners.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I love looking at the AGA tanks. They inspire me to make a better aquascape in my tank. Sadly, mine doesn't even come close to any of these.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

WTF! now I have to go and redo all my tanks again thanks... The tanks are absolutley beautiful but the pics themselves are amazing shots.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Those are all stunning!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice! I love the river in the second place tank. The hardscape in the 3rd is beautiful as well. Thanks for the heads up. These tanks are always inspirational....


----------

